# Bilder zusammenfügen



## TS-JC (18. Februar 2002)

hi all
ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich vieler kleiner bilder 
also ich habe 3 bilder: oberseite, unterseite und mitte
und ich möchte, dass die alel zusammen als ein bild angezeigt werden
hat bisher net geklappt ich hatte immer freiraum dazwischen
wie kann ich das umgehen?
thx im voraus


----------



## Sir Robin (18. Februar 2002)

Du machst ne Tabelle, stellst dort cellspacing und cellpadding auf "0" und dann machst du drei Zellen und in denen fügst du die Teilbilder ein...


----------



## TS-JC (19. Februar 2002)

das will irgentwie immer noch nicht so wie ich das will
hier mein quellcode:
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body bgcolor=#3F5770>
<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr><td>
<img src="top.gif">
</td></tr>
<tr><td>
<img src="middle.gif">
</td></tr></table>
<img src="bottom.gif"></td>
</body>
</html>

was muss ich noch ändern?


----------



## Sir Robin (19. Februar 2002)

<html> 
<head> 
</head> 
<body bgcolor=#3F5770> 
<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0> 
<tr><td> 
<img src="top.gif"> 
</td></tr> 
<tr><td> 
<img src="middle.gif"> 
</td></tr>
<tr><td>
<img src="bottom.gif">
</td></tr>
</table> 
</body> 
</html>

So klappt´s auch mit dem Nachbarn ;-)


----------



## braindad (19. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Robin _
> *<html>
> <head>
> </head>
> ...



lol, das hatte ich ja voll übersehen 

der </table> tag gehört natürlich ans ende der table und nicht mittenrein  sowas


----------



## TS-JC (19. Februar 2002)

ups das ist jetzt wirklich peinlich, tut aber der eigentlichen sache nichts ab, es funzt nämlich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Tribalman (20. Februar 2002)

Hm! Auf den ersten Blick würde ich 
sagen: vertausch doch mal cellspacing 
und cellpadding. Also:

cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"

Ich glaube ich hatte auch mal Dein
Problem, und daran hat´s damals gelegen

Ansonsten solltest Du vielleicht pixel-
genau arbeiten, sprich den <table>-tag, 
sowie <td> mit Höhen- und Breitenangaben 
versehen (wobei die Summe aller Zellen-
angaben dem Wert im <table>-tag entsprechen 
muss z.B.:


> <table width="100%" height="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
> <tr>
> <td width="100%" height="10%"><br></td>
> </tr>
> ...



Vielleicht hilft´s

Tribal

*:edit: *
Zu guter letzt solltest Du noch
Deinen Bildern Größenangaben hin-
zufügen


> <img src="bild1.gif" width="100%" height="10%" border="0">


und so weiter...
*:edit: *


----------



## SirNeo (20. Februar 2002)

Hatte letztens so ein ähnliches Prpblem, bei mir lag es daran, daß ich ein Leerzeichen nach dem <td> hatte, wennes da war hatte ich eine dünne Linie, vielleicht ist dort auch eine.
Also so bei jedem <td> zur sicherheit so: 
<td><img src="top.gif"></td>

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen


----------



## braindad (20. Februar 2002)

yoo, sirneo, stimmt. hatte ich auch mal. hab mich stundelang geärgert über diese kleinen linien. 

blöde das mir das jetzt hier nicht von selbst eingefallen ist...hab schon ganze zeit gegrübelt, woran es bei mir gelegen hat


----------



## TS-JC (20. Februar 2002)

alles klar problem gelöst
big thx 
es lag daran dass ich <td><img ...></td>
schreiben muss und nicht in mehrere zeilen


----------

